

Back to the Future Hoverboard prototype - shdon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Pyy0NUO6E

======
shdon
Link to the actual company that built it:
[http://www.crealev.com/hoverboard-2/](http://www.crealev.com/hoverboard-2/)

